# The "Official" Boris Diaw Sucks Thread



## Seuss

I've had way too much time on my hands. So, I decided to share my love of hating Boris Diaw with you fellow Suns fans. Boris Diaw's fame for sucking has gotten him some new deals.

*A new TV Series on NBC.*










*Diaw's new cereal.*










*Diaw's IQ Test.*










*Diaw's new book.*










*Diaw is wanted by most Suns fans.*








If you have any other things dealing with Diaw. Please add to the collection.
Or, release some of your frustration with Diaw out in this thread.


----------



## ¹²³

That's from a guy that posted this sort of things last year:



Dr. Seuss said:


> Um, wow?
> 
> 
> Sign Diaw first, then worry about retarded Barbosa.





Dr. Seuss said:


> No, Barbosa is retarded. So many stupid plays.
> He's gotten better, but still Diaw should be the #1 priority.
> We can get a scoring 1/2 anyday of the week.


link

And probably there is more out there. Just wait a bit, you can't flip-flop your opinions all the time, it turns out kind of shallow.


----------



## Seuss

¹²³ said:


> That's from a guy that posted this sort of things last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> And probably there is more out there. Just wait a bit, you can't flip-flop your opinions all the time, it turns out kind of shallow.


Are you even a Suns fan? Almost all Suns fans wanted him resigned.

Had I known he would play like absolute ****, I wouldn't have wanted that.
If you're trying to tell me I can't change my view on a player from a entire season's performance, then you need to wake the hell up. 

I hate idiotic posts.


----------



## Dissonance

Opinions can change over the course of a season you know. And they will probably change again. Nothing is definitive.


We also thought Diaw would transition better with Amare.



Oh, and not many also knew that Barbosa would have made the jump from last yr to this yr. Not even the Suns or they wouldn't have signed Banks.


----------



## ¹²³

Dr. Seuss said:


> Are you even a Suns fan? Almost all Suns fans wanted him resigned.
> 
> Had I known he would play like absolute ****, I wouldn't have wanted that.
> If you're trying to tell me I can't change my view on a player from a entire season's performance, then you need to wake the hell up.
> 
> I hate idiotic posts.



You were calling Barbosa retarded. Look at the thread and you will see you were alone with that opinion there. And now you have him as one of your favorite players. 

You can change your opinion all you want, I am just pointing out that a "Official" Boris Diaw Sucks Thread has a big chance to turn into a "Official" Boris Diaw is Great Thread next year, and you will probably start it. Go on and keep the bashing coming. Let's all say how bad this player is.

You hate idiotic posts and retarded players.


----------



## Dissonance

He does it sometimes so they do prove him wrong. Which is what he said to me in an IM, about he hopes he does better after making this thread.


----------



## Seuss

¹²³ said:


> You were calling Barbosa retarded. Look at the thread and you will see you were alone with that opinion there. And now you have him as one of your favorite players.
> 
> You can change your opinion all you want, I am just pointing out that a "Official" Boris Diaw Sucks Thread has a big chance to turn into a "Official" Boris Diaw is Great Thread next year, and you will probably start it. Go on and keep the bashing coming. Let's all say how bad this player is.
> 
> You hate idiotic posts and retarded players.


You're damn right.

If a player plays great, I give him props. If a player sucks, I let everyone know how I feel about it. If Diaw plays great next year, or does something useful in this series, I will give him props. But for now he sucks and I don't think many people will disagree.

Not liking a player, and then liking a player is solo based on perfomance.
Diaw played a bigger role then Barbosa last year. That's why I thought he was more important to be signed. Leandro proved me wrong, and I'm glad we resigned him.

I hope Diaw proves me wrong.


----------



## ¹²³

Dr. Seuss said:


> I hope Diaw proves me wrong.


When you say a player "sucks" or is "retarded", you are not stating clearly that you are talking about their actual performance. He might not be playing as expected, but both of them don't suck or are retarded. Of course you could think that way, but as you said, and I showed with your other posts, you don't think that way.

Anyway, go ahead and bash the players when they are not playing well or are on a slump if that is fun and makes you feel better. I will even help you.

Diaw is a worthless player. He is even worse than Barbosa (retarded), as we can see in that chart. He is between Barbosa (retarded) and Caveman.


----------



## Seuss

¹²³ said:


> When you say a player "sucks" or is "retarded", you are not stating clearly that you are talking about their actual performance. He might not be playing as expected, but both of them don't suck or are retarded. Of course you could think that way, but as you said, and I showed with your other posts, you don't think that way.
> 
> Anyway, go ahead and bash the players when they are not playing well or are on a slump if that is fun and makes you feel better. I will even help you.
> 
> Diaw is a worthless player. He is even worse than Barbosa (retarded), as we can see in that chart. He is between Barbosa (retarded) and Caveman.


A entire season is not a "slump" as you so nicely put it.

Diaw missed a wideopen layup, the guy sucks. He needs to get his act together. Until then, I will gladly call him sucky.

I also find this ironic coming from the guy who told me to "lighten" up and "have some fun, kid." You shouldn't flip flop on your opinions.


----------



## ¹²³

I didn't deleted your post nor did I got angry with anything you posted. I am having a lot of fun with this thread. I am not changing any opinion, I still think you should lighten up.

I am waiting for more contributions on this topic. Maybe Diss or another regular should tell us how Boris sucks. Anyone up to it? 

:yay: 

I am buying it. Diaw is completly trash.

Just take this bum out of here!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Diaw has been playing like trash for the majority of the season (except the occasional half, quarter, maybe even an entire game if we're lucky), but now is kind of a bad time to proclaim that he sucks as he's been picking up his play in the last few games. He's still not playing like he did last year, but we all know he's got the talent to do big things.

Let's just hope it's not a horrible case of contractextensionitus, because I didn't want us to resign Tim Thomas for the same reason. I think that we've seen how great Boris can play, and the expectations were for him to improve. Right now, I'm just hoping that he can start playing good enough that we don't have to start James Jones...


----------



## ¹²³

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Diaw has been playing like trash for the majority of the season (except the occasional half, quarter, maybe even an entire game if we're lucky), *but now is kind of a bad time to proclaim that he sucks *as he's been picking up his play in the last few games. He's still not playing like he did last year, but we all know he's got the talent to do big things.
> 
> Let's just hope it's not a horrible case of contractextensionitus, because I didn't want us to resign Tim Thomas for the same reason. I think that we've seen how great Boris can play, and the expectations were for him to improve. Right now, I'm just hoping that he can start playing good enough that we don't have to start James Jones...



Come on Zei, let's all get together and chant, "Diaw sucks!". Just repeat after me and you will fill much, MUCH better. Ask Seuss, he will tell you how great it is to proclaim a player is retarded.

*Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!
Diaw sucks!
Diaw is retarded!*

:yay:

This thread is a blast!


----------



## Seuss

It does feel quite good.........


----------



## Hyperion

Well, at least I said, not in this board but in Hoopshype, that we should let him earn his salary for next season like the Magic did with Darko. One season does not a career make. If his price went up, it would have been minimal from 9 to 10 mil per season which would have only negated Banks (most overpaid 11th man). However, after THIS season, the Suns could have easily resigned him at 5-6Mil PerYr.


----------



## ¹²³

IceMan23and3 said:


> Well, at least I said, not in this board but in Hoopshype, that we should let him earn his salary for next season like the Magic did with Darko. One season does not a career make. If his price went up, it would have been minimal from 9 to 10 mil per season which would have only negated Banks (most overpaid 11th man). However, after THIS season, the Suns could have easily resigned him at 5-6Mil PerYr.



Can you please call him sucky? Or at least mention somewhere in your post that he is retarded, that would be great.


----------



## Hyperion

¹²³ said:


> Can you please call him sucky? Or at least mention somewhere in your post that he is retarded, that would be great.


That Frenchy tricked us again. He made us believe that we were allies and when we called upon him for battle, his arms jiggled up in the air with lightening quickness as he shouted, "We surrender! What are your terms? It does not matter, I, Boris will agree to whatever you want. Just don't take my delicious French pastries!"

That make you feel better? I apologize for not using the word retard, but my best friend's brother is and out of respect to him I don't use that word anymore.


----------



## ¹²³

IceMan23and3 said:


> That Frenchy tricked us again. He made us believe that we were allies and when we called upon him for battle, his arms jiggled up in the air with lightening quickness as he shouted, "We surrender! What are your terms? It does not matter, I, Boris will agree to whatever you want. Just don't take my delicious French pastries!"


That's gold. I love it. :lol: :clap: 



IceMan23and3 said:


> I apologize for not using the word retard, but my best friend's brother is and out of respect to him I don't use that word anymore.


I understand. I never use it myself, I thik it's disrespectful, and I really don't use "retarded", I just have a reason to use it in this thread.


----------



## Seuss

Boris Diaw sucks........


This therapy seems to be working!


----------



## Hyperion

6pts/7reb/5ast/2stl/1blk today in game 2 against the Spurs...


----------



## Aylwin

He goes 3-for-9. Not very good but at least he's trying to be more aggressive. I guess that increased aggressiveness improves his overall play as we can see from his other stats. Maybe this thread was a good idea after all.

If this motivates you, then fine. Boris, you suck!


----------



## Carbo04

He seems like he's trying a bit harder this series but he still has a lot of wrok to do to be last years Diaw. He has been a huge let down this year. He's better than this and hopefully he can get some fire back. Until then though, Diaw sucks and we can't keep dealing with his screw ups if we want to beat the Spurs.


----------



## Jammin

It's only because Amare came back. If Amare wasn't on the team, Diaw would be getting 17, 7 and 7, I guarentee it.

But thank god Amare is on the team.


----------



## Lukasbmw

I was high on Diaw last year. It looked like he could develop into a dangerous center in the Suns offense since he could shoot, was a great passer, and caused mismatches with slower players.

However, if I had known that he did not like physical play (The book "7 Seconds or Less" says Diaw hates physical play), I never would have supported giving him a big deal. The last thing the Suns need is a softy. Being soft is a sure way to lose a game. The Suns need warriors. The Suns do not need guys who lay the ball up at 3 feet. They need guys who go up strong and dunk the ball at 3 feet. They need guys who take the open shot in the paint, not guys who pass out of the paint because they don't want to get fouled.

If the Suns keep Diaw, he needs to be a man.


----------



## Seuss

Game 3 he played pretty well. I was glad to see him more aggresive.


Game 4, didn't really do anything. Sad thing is no one on the Spurs team
can guard him, but he allows them to put Barry and Finley on him........=(


----------



## Dissonance

Dr. Seuss said:


> Game 3 he played pretty well. I was glad to see him more aggresive.
> 
> 
> Game 4, didn't really do anything. Sad thing is no one on the Spurs team
> can guard him, but he allows them to put Barry and Finley on him........=(


Yeah, he made some nifty moves on Duncan today. Even in the other games too.


----------



## Aylwin

Maybe D'Antoni needs to call more plays for him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Aylwin said:


> Maybe D'Antoni needs to call more plays for him.


As long as he stops making stupid turnovers I'm perfectly okay with that. I'd still prefer that the ball runs through or to Amare about 70% of the time, he's not taking enough shots.


----------



## Sedd

Thanks for that 1 point tonight. Way to show up Doris.


----------



## Hyperion

Let's Trade Diaw CLAP CLAP clapclapclap Let's Trade Diaw CLAP CLAP clapclapclap


Everyone!
Follow Along!

Let's Trade Diaw CLAP CLAP clapclapclap Let's Trade Diaw CLAP CLAP clapclapclap


----------



## Jizzy

This thread was funny, especially the first few posts.


----------



## Seuss

He still is struggling. Still kicks out to 3pt shooters rather then finish around the rim. He really hasn't changed at all. It's disappointing.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Meh... From the games I have seen, he seems to be a bit more aggressive, but not at the level we would all like right now. On the flipside, it's still the beginning of the season and the Suns are still getting into gear... Thus, I'll reserve judgement on him until the halfway point of the season.

Also, D'Antoni himself admitted that he "lost" Diaw towards the end of last year and that he wouldn't let that happen this year. Moreover, the games thus far in the season have been sort of like practice games for the Suns, since they do not actually have hard practices because of their style of play. In the case of the latter comment, D'Antoni made it quite recently, while he made the Diaw comment at the very beginning of the season.

So basically, just be patient before dropping the hammer on him.


----------



## All Net

Why did we sell Kurt Thomas instead of Diaw? KT is more important to the team... I dont care about regular season best record, as long as we beat the Spurs on the play offs...


----------



## Seuss

> While Bell may be snapping a slump, Boris Diaw appears to be going deeper into one. He made two of his first three shots Sunday with a drive and a follow but missed his final seven shots, including an unguarded layup. Diaw, shooting more frequently of late, is 15 for 53 (28.3 percent) from the field in the past six games.



Yikes.


----------



## Aylwin

It looks like Diaw has just had a solid game against the Sixers. I didn't see the game but he scored 17 on 8 of 11 shooting and he also had 7 assists. That sounds like a solid game to me. 

So why resurrect this thread? Well, because that's the annoying thing about Diaw. He has lots of potential but only uses it once in awhile. He seems to be the type of player who only plays well when he really needs to or wants to. I'm guessing he only picks up his game whenever the team's about to give up on him. Then, they're reminded of why they paid him the big bucks and they go back to waiting for him.

I think we've been waiting for him long enough. He could be a great player but I don't think it's going to happen on our team. If he's not going to be traded then at least remove him from the 8-man rotation. I really think both Skinner and DJ deserve more playing time than him. I believe we'll need both Skinner and DJ in the playoffs but they're only playing garbage time right now. That's not a good way to get them ready.

Anyway, unless Diaw starts to play up to his potential more consistently then I don't think he deserves any support.


----------



## All Net

He is not a bad player, just not worthy $9 million a year...


----------



## 604flat_line

He had a bad game against the 6ers its just warped because he hit some shots and got some easy assists towards the end.


----------



## bircan

Still, we have Diaw and we might as well use him, and he will need much more support, coz this guy has much more to be tapped into. I'm not sure what approach the Suns will have with him for rest of this year and next. But at least we got Barbosa functioning you can say thanks to Dan D'antoni hey.

Though i doubt trading him is going to improve the team as such. I don't know if you would get something ideal in return, and Diaw has what we need but just shows glimpses of it now that Amare came back from surgery.

On another note, Skinner and DJ better have been prepared somewhat, though we probably wont use them, we would be wise to utilise them somewhat, and to our advantage, whilst gaining some more rest for our starters. This could be crucial if we go to long and hard series and get fatigued.


----------



## 604flat_line

bircan said:


> Still, we have Diaw and we might as well use him, and he will need much more support, coz this guy has much more to be tapped into. I'm not sure what approach the Suns will have with him for rest of this year and next. But at least we got Barbosa functioning you can say thanks to Dan D'antoni hey.
> 
> Though i doubt trading him is going to improve the team as such. I don't know if you would get something ideal in return, and Diaw has what we need but just shows glimpses of it now that Amare came back from surgery.
> 
> On another note, Skinner and DJ better have been prepared somewhat, though we probably wont use them, we would be wise to utilise them somewhat, and to our advantage, whilst gaining some more rest for our starters. This could be crucial if we go to long and hard series and get fatigued.


He's been getting more aggressive this year, if that trend continues we could see some real progress but you never really know.


----------



## Hyperion

604flat_line said:


> He's been getting more aggressive this year, if that trend continues we could see some real progress but you never really know.


Have you ever seen Little Big League? You remind me of a scene in that movie when this kid's favorite ball player is stinking it up and then he finally hits a single and he gets excited and his assistant manager says to him, "Don't you think that there's something wrong when you get excited over a single?"


----------



## drexlersdad

would the suns be happy to simply give away diaw for an expiring? me thinks they would. i also think they would have to add a bunch. i mean they added 2 #1's to GET RID of an expiring contract in kurt thomas.

btw, shaq is getting skinny, watch out league.


----------



## Dissonance

drexlersdad said:


> would the suns be happy to simply give away diaw for an expiring? me thinks they would. i also think they would have to add a bunch. i mean they added 2 #1's to GET RID of an expiring contract in kurt thomas..


No. You thinks wrong then. Suns would then have basically no one else to go to on their bench.

Kurt Thomas was only dealt to avoid 15-20 M extra in tax. They don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## 604flat_line

IceMan23and3 said:


> Have you ever seen Little Big League? You remind me of a scene in that movie when this kid's favorite ball player is stinking it up and then he finally hits a single and he gets excited and his assistant manager says to him, "Don't you think that there's something wrong when you get excited over a single?"


My post before the one you quoted me: "He had a bad game against the 6ers its just warped because he hit some shots and got some easy assists towards the end."


----------



## All Net

can we trade him for ron artest?


----------



## Aylwin

All Net said:


> can we trade him for ron artest?


I doubt the Kings would agree. I think we'd have to give up more than Diaw to get anything reasonable in return. Our best bet would be someone less valuable on their team but would probably fit in our style. In other words, we'd have to take a gamble.


----------



## Kekai

Boris does suck a fat one, he's such a ***** out on the court. I really hope he and barbosa are gone if we dont win.


----------



## Tiz

Kekai said:


> Boris does suck a fat one, he's such a ***** out on the court. I really hope he and barbosa are gone if we dont win.


Yes on Diaw, no on Barbosa. Leandro just has way too much potential.

I will say that at least a few times each game I find myself cursing Diaw.

Would be curious to see if anyone tracks how many traveling calls he gets each game. If this is tracked he would have to be a league leader.


----------



## The Hedo Show

barbosa > diaw


----------



## Aylwin

Tiz said:


> Would be curious to see if anyone tracks how many traveling calls he gets each game. If this is tracked he would have to be a league leader.


No doubt.

I'd also be interest to know how many open shots and layups he passes up per game. He'd definitely lead the league in not-scoring.


----------



## Tiz

Aylwin said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I'd also be interest to know how many open shots and layups he passes up per game. He'd definitely lead the league in not-scoring.


The one I had to laugh at was last night. Don't remember all the specifics. About 2 or 3 minutes left in the 1st. Diaw gets an offensive board. No one around him and i just looking like a deer in the head lights not knowing what to do. The defense collapses on him and he shuffles his feet getting the travel call (AGAIN!). All along, all he needed to do was put it in for a very easy hoop.


----------



## Tiz

Well someone has been eating their Wheaties. Granted I still get frustrated with Diaw at times, but he is showing some improvement the last few games. Granted some of it is with Hill out he is picking up some extra minutes.

For the 17 games from 3/1 to 4/1 he was averaging:

10.9 PTS
5.2 REBS
3.6 ASST
.7 STLS
.4 BLKS
2 TO's
2.5 PF's

In the past 5 games though:
12.6 PTS
6.2 REBS
4 ASST
1 STLS
0 BLKS
2 TO's
4 PF's (fouled out twice)

Looks like he may have finally grown a pair. Now only if he can keep this up for the rest of the season and through the playoffs.


----------



## Jammin

No, he hasn't grown a pair. He's still the stupidest player on the Suns by far. He doesn't know when to pass, when to shoot, WHEN TO NOT SHOOT (how about airballing a 15 footer, then missing 2 more). I am going to boycott the Suns if he isn't gone this summer.


----------



## Tiz

I would think his $9mil per year through 2010-2011 (with a player option for 2011-2012) might make that kind of difficult.


----------



## Seuss

Tiz said:


> I would think his $9mil per year through 2010-2011 (with a player option for 2011-2012) might make that kind of difficult.



Trade him to Seattle for two second round picks.....I keed, I keed.


----------



## Tiz

Seuss said:


> Trade him to Seattle for two second round picks.....I keed, I keed.


I am sure players are jumping up and down to go to Oklahoma City.


----------



## Seuss

Boris Diaw on the Charlotte Bobcats is averaging about 38mpg, 13ppg, 5rpg and 3apg. 

I haven't seen him play, so I wonder if he is still the stupid Boris Diaw that we traded, or if he has actually got smarter and how he attacks the basket.


----------



## Dissonance

I thought I heard he came into camp, fat and out of shape. Last yr didn't he do that with us or was yr before? I know after we traded him, he played very well for them avging 15.1ppg, 5.9 rebs, 4.9 assists. 

I'd still do that trade. Not only for Jrich's ability to go off, but Jared Studley. He's starting to get that offense going along his hustle and defense.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

This is a funny thread when you look back at all the posts, especially the first 2 pages. What a waste of a talent Diaw is >_>


----------

